# oil filter case/ih 255 1987



## dcalthetiger (Jan 1, 2009)

can anyone help me find the exact oil filter replacement for my case/ih 255. The local dealer here handles Kubota tractors now and cant find the replacement no for my 1987 tractor. Now I know where not to shop when I am ready for another one. I will probably order them online. 
Thanks


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Air filter- Allis Chalmers 2103129; Case 542276; Caterpillar 9Y6839; Clark 1642645; Baldwin PA1690-FN ; Hastings AF2273 & AF133K 

Fuel filter element- Bolens 1876440; Ford SBA360720020; International 1273082-C1; Baldwin PF7545 ; FF932

Hydraulic filter- Case D114955; Cessna 601876; John Deere AH80061; Baldwin BT260; Hastings HF993

These guys have oil filters for the 255. You might try calling them and ask what filter it is. If you can get a filter number, I may be able to cross reference it. $10.50 is a bit high but not too bad. 

http://store.telepak.net/samstractors/page7.html


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

http://www.wixfilters.com

Lists filters also-

WIX makes NAPA Gold and CarQuest Blue filters. (identical except for the paint job)
For a NAPA filter, use the last 4 digits of the Wix#
For a CarQuest filter, replace the first 2 digits of the Wix# with 85.
Example. Wix 51348 becomes CarQuest 85348 or NAPA Gold 1348.


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

Forgot to clarify- about the WIX/NAPA/Carquest interchange info.

Make that OIL filters.


----------



## fleetguardstore (Jan 28, 2009)

the fleetguard numbers are

Oil (not trying to advertise but my site carry's them for $5.71 so dont pay to much lol)
LF3462 
(case # 1275229C1)
(kubota #1524132092)maybe your local dealer carry's them.

Air
AF435KM (case # 1273134C91)

Hyd
HF6204 (case # D114955

Fuel
FF5599 (case # 1273082C1)


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fleetguardstore _
> *the fleetguard numbers are
> 
> Oil (not trying to advertise but my site carry's them for $5.71 so dont pay to much lol)
> ...


No, by all means post away. Glad to have you here on our sight. :cheers: Welcome!


----------

